# Would Like to Interview KL or JB Expats



## tumbleweeds

Hi,

I'm a writer for International Living Magazine and will be coming to KL and Johor Bahru/Nusajaya in mid-August 2016. I'll be writing a series of articles about both cities, and would love to meet up with an expat or expat couple, preferably from Australia or the US (since that's where our readers are from). I'd like to hear about your experiences living in this area, which would be made into an article for our readers, who might like to imagine themselves "living the dream." If you're retired or semi-retired, or have obtained the MM2H visa, that's a definite bonus, though it's not required.

The interview would take about an hour, and I'll buy the coffee. 

Thanks in advance!

Wendy


----------

